# Just thought i would share



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have had a few people to ask where i have been so i thought i would share with you all what has been consuming most of my time!!!
























THIS IS MY ANGEL, She is 13 months now and has her daddy wrapped around her pinky finger!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

She so cute, but how does she come from you, must have a different daddy lol jk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i know EXACTLY what you mean.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It gets worse, or better depending on how you look at it. My 28 year old daughter has been living on her own since she was 18 has decided she needs to move back in with daddy. All it takes is a phone call. I'm almost 50 and she still has me wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im jealous! shes a cutey!
im ready for kids i think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cute Kid!!! You got her a little powerwheels brute yet? :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i also know you feel mine is almost 6 months now.. i am wrapped also


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats bro! I don't know what it's like yet, but we have a bun in the oven right now, about 4 months so far... should be able to find out what it is in a couple of weeks! I'm excited, but I know I'm gonna lose a lot of wheelin time for a while at least.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kids change everything.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I love when guys get all gushy over kids. That shows you're a great dad...or will be when you have kids.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i know how it is. my lil boy is 14 months. havent got to spend too much time with him the past week or two tho. been busy gettin ready for nats. im actually lookin forward to being back from nats to spend some time with him. 

he rides his lil battery powered 4wheeler, and helps me work on the 300. i need to get back onto buildin his suzuki 50 when i get back from nats.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Congatulations! Kids are the best! Mine are my life 9 & 11, so they won't want Dad around to much longer! Hold on tight!


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats!!! I'm new to the forum but this is exactly what drew me to becoming a member. I have 2 boys one's 5 the other is 3. There is nothing better than being a dad! 

Congrats again,
Jason


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, my little girl and i revolve around each other when i'm home.. she's been a blessing.. she's 3 1/2 going on 15.. it's hard workin' away from her a month at a time like i have to, but when i'm home she's right there with me 90% of the time..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful daughter!!! Me and the wifey found out we're having a boy last week, be here in September, which i'm sure will be here in no time!!!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Cute little girl. I'm getting married in May and want kids, just not sure i want them yet. I love kids but i know they'll need %100 of my attention and I'm not sure i'm ready for that yet. But if there's a "slip up" and something doesnt work like it's supposed to, i'll gladly be a daddy.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I too am gettin hitched in may I never wanted kids till I met the lil lady. Now I can't imagine not having a child with her. Btw don't tell her I said this cause I want do practice a lot.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let Her Eat RD! I'm not saying a word practice away.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Great lookin little one Carp. I figured that little one had been keeping you busy.


----------

